# Man Pinned in Tree by Limb 5/8/09



## Dave (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.turnto10.com/jar/news/local/article/crews_trying_to_rescue_man_from_tree/14337/

This happened Monday, friend of homeowner removing a tree had a branch twist on him and pin him in a crotch. Used a ladder for entry but whether he was on gaffs or the ladder while working I don't know.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 9, 2009)

wow hes lucky tom trees


----------



## Treetom (Jun 9, 2009)

..dangerous vegetation these trees. looks like he got pinned in a crotch. couldn't see any climbing gear. lucky guy.


----------



## Dave (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah, I've seen some more footage on the news, my eyes don't get along with the computer like they used to. It looks like whatever gear he appeared to have on was strapped on by the boys from North Eastern to truss him in. The upside is the news had a segment tonight on making sure the company you hire has insurance and is licensed.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 10, 2009)

i saw this on the news. no equipment at all, that i could see. just a rescue harness.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 10, 2009)

Pinned in one position upside down for 2 hours? Suspension trauma is a risk after 10 minutes. That guy will be lucky if he gets to keep his legs.

No harness, no ppe, no training, no skills, no groundie. No wonder he got hurt.

I hope he recovers and never climbs another tree. :rant:


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd say that getting pinned was the best thing for him. Sadistic as that sounds, if he wasn't pinned by the branch, without any equipment he clearly would have fallen out of the tree.

My guess is that would have ended worse than broken legs.


----------

